#  Vorstellungen >   Hypotone Blase - zu viel Restharn (chronisch) >

## InfoFrau

Hallo, :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
bin neu hier mit meinem Problem "Hypotone Blase" und hoffe auf gute Tipps zur Behebeung der immer wiederkehrenden Blasenentzündungen.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  InfoFrau 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net   
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns im Forum   
Liebe Grüße   
Michael

----------

